

Enough with the whiteboard coding during interviews - gbin
http://klaig.blogspot.be/2012/08/enough-with-whiteboard-coding-during.html

======
matthewrudy
I see this opinion expressed a lot, but I don't get it. I think whiteboard
coding is a great tool.

Maybe other people choose something so ridiculously abstract and difficult,
but the way we do it at Thought Sauce it is always a very simple problem.

We make it clear that we care more about your approach than the code. We even
kind of pair program on the board.

We don't make anyone feel stupid, and it works.

If it's a good fit we follow up with a day coding with the team (paid of
course) and then make an offer.

~~~
gbin
Thx for your insight. I mainly reacted to this post
[http://java.dzone.com/articles/developer-
interviews-%E2%80%9...](http://java.dzone.com/articles/developer-
interviews-%E2%80%93-code) which shows the adverse effects where you can read
stuff like : I am looking at "logic", "out-of-box thinking" and ability to
"respond differently" to probably the simplest question at the spur of moment

